
The Trouble with Teaching Rape Law (2014) - Tomte
http://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/trouble-teaching-rape-law
======
MrZongle2
FTA: _" Imagine a medical student who is training to be a surgeon but who
fears that he’ll become distressed if he sees or handles blood. What should
his instructors do?"_

Tell said student to either find a means to deal with the sight of blood, or
find another career? Have the sensitivities of students taken priority over
the needs of future clients?

 _" Instead, though, many students and teachers appear to be absorbing a
cultural signal that real and challenging discussion of sexual misconduct is
too risky to undertake—and that the risk is of a traumatic injury analogous to
sexual assault itself."_

Apparently so.

